# Cuddling budgie and 'tiel



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I was looking through some of my old pictures and found a few of my old budgie, Elliot (was actually a female). She had a very strong liking for Pumpkin when she was a chick. I was thinking she was like that due to the fact Pumpkin looked like her old mate Sunny that passed away not that long before. 
I may not be correct, but there really isn't any other explanation I can think of.

I thought the pictures were cute and may be a pretty rare moment. As you can see, they both were cuddling!
We did keep a close eye on the two to avoid any possible injury to the chick.


----------



## tstmard (Nov 10, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What sweet photos


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG HOW CUTE! I love that last one.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the last one too! They look like best friends.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG!!!  Now that last photo is just too cute for words!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow thats the sweetest pic ive seen in a long time!!! ty for sharing!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my, I have to agree, the last one is just perfect awwww factor!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

To cute. That last photo should be in a pet contest..


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

CUTENESS! My budgie just pesters my tiels. They look like best buddies


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

superluvrgurl said:


> CUTENESS! My budgie just pesters my tiels. They look like best buddies


Oh don't be fooled! Elliot was top dog in that flock. She would always boss around the cockatiels. Her and Kisses, my cockatiel, were always at it. They never injured each other, but they would get a hiss and a threaten peck.
I was completely shocked when I saw this. Elliot was more of a fighter than a lover.. but hey, even the biggest baddest things have a soft side. =]
Elliot did raise three beautiful chicks though.. they are in my signature actually.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh i love the blotchy blue one!!! thats nice u have her chicks even tho she has passed on (im guessing that because u said ur old budgie...i may be wrong tho and if so...sorry!!)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> oh i love the blotchy blue one!!! thats nice u have her chicks even tho she has passed on (im guessing that because u said ur old budgie...i may be wrong tho and if so...sorry!!)


She did pass on. It is nice to have that stubborn spirit still exist.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is a very striking pattern!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are both just so cute together!


----------

